# [W]:HELLSTRIDER OF SLAANESH LANCE ARM [H]: Paypal



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm looking to buy about 100 of the Hellstriders of Slaanesh lance arms.

The Lances from this kit: Click me.

So if you have any lying around that you want to get rid of send me a pm and perhaps we can work something out.


----------

